# A few more figural colognes.



## herenthere (Mar 15, 2009)

A couple additions to my colognes. Quite a few referenced in McKearin and McKearin/Wilson.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Rick, I enjoyed talking with you  last night about Colognes. I think their an awesome catigory to collect for a # of reasons. I see 4 or 5 in your group shot that I have yet to put my hands on. Boy thats a nice rich color on that little one on the lower left. I have that one, but in a normal aqua. The only one I got at the Balt. Show last week looks to be the 2nd one in from the right, second row back, Kind of barrel shapped, with bands around upper and lower parts, with scrolly design in center. My wife has the camera in NYC this weekend, but this week, I will try to get a couple pics up. I'll try to do a whole group of ones you dont have pictured.


----------



## glass man (Mar 15, 2009)

VERY NICE. LOVE THE ONES WITH THE THICK "BULGES" ON THE NECK! JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Mar 15, 2009)

i think they are sweet!!!


----------



## herenthere (Mar 16, 2009)

*For Rick who dug up a basket cologne...some info n pics*

Hey Rick, here's a little info with some pics on some colognes. There's reference to the basket you dug up. Later all.

 http://webpages.charter.net/amronspage/


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 16, 2009)

*RE: For Rick who dug up a basket cologne...some info n pics*

Thanks Rick.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Rick, nice group shot of your Colognes. Here's a few from my collection, that you dont have pictured. I posted a few pics of some of these a while back, but a few are fairly recent additions. enjoy!


----------



## botlenut (Mar 19, 2009)

Some more.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 19, 2009)

And a few more.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 19, 2009)

Last one, I promise.


----------



## herenthere (Mar 20, 2009)

Yikes, that is one heckuva neck bulge on the last one! Very, very, nice collection. I think if we combined both of our collections, we'd have all the bottles in McKearin/Wilson. I have a great idea, I keep em for four months and show em off and then you can keep em for three months. Sound fair?


----------



## bushdigger (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll add mine if I can have them for a month


----------



## herenthere (Mar 20, 2009)

Bush, that a beauty. I sure could use that one. Is it maybe, possibly, hopefuly for sale?


----------



## Stardust (Mar 23, 2009)

i really like them. they are SWEET! []
 COULD I house sit them? lol!


----------



## digger don (Apr 11, 2009)

Would you guys be interested in any damaged pontiled colognes I have 3 different one that I don't see in your pics. I can post pics if you are interested.


----------



## KentOhio (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd like to see a picture.


----------



## herenthere (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a winner. Thanks.


----------



## herenthere (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Mark how's it going? wow, I can't believe how many immature members they have here. Posted a question and one person sez I payed too much for an item he knows nothing about. A 50 cent cobalt sugar bowl I picked up at a yard sale, and another tells me that Jane Spillman over at Corning did'nt know what she was talkin about. So many wanna-bes here. The handles on the bowl were attached at the bottom and drawn up. Beautifully drawn finial with snaped top and flanged cover with sufficent base wear with a nice pontil with metal residue. Figured I'd send her some pics and see if something was up. Anyways, hows your collection going? I sold one of my colognes for an unbelieveable price. Then the guy buys two more for 400.00 each, the urn with the DR script initials and another pretty common urn shaped with scrolls and flowers. I think you have that one, or maybe both. Every once in a while someone drops by with some big bucks. Hope everything's ok with your collecting. Take care.


----------



## junkyard jack (Jun 13, 2009)

Very nice bottles


----------



## herenthere (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Jack.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey bottlenut whats the low down on this scroll ? I don't know to much about colognes.


----------



## woody (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: herenthere
> 
> Hey Mark how's it going? wow, I can't believe how many immature members they have here. Posted a question and one person sez I payed too much for an item he knows nothing about. A 50 cent cobalt sugar bowl I picked up at a yard sale, and another tells me that Jane Spillman over at Corning did'nt know what she was talkin about. So many wanna-bes here. The handles on the bowl were attached at the bottom and drawn up. Beautifully drawn finial with snaped top and flanged cover with sufficent base wear with a nice pontil with metal residue. Figured I'd send her some pics and see if something was up. Anyways, hows your collection going? I sold one of my colognes for an unbelieveable price. Then the guy buys two more for 400.00 each, the urn with the DR script initials and another pretty common urn shaped with scrolls and flowers. I think you have that one, or maybe both. Every once in a while someone drops by with some big bucks. Hope everything's ok with your collecting. Take care.


 
 You know....... with remarks like this you're probably not going to last too long on this site.
 It is fairly eveident that you are not familiar with some of the members that are more than qualified to know about bottles and their manufacture, here.
 Do your homework, first, before you condemn people.


----------



## woody (Jun 14, 2009)

Fair warning..... there seems to be too much animosity going on around here, lately.

 Please try and be tolerant to other peoples opinion.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2009)

NOOOOO not you Lobe  [8D]


----------



## herenthere (Jun 15, 2009)

Only tellin the truth....and it hurts sometimes. I've seen some people asking honest, legitimate, sincere, questions and get some very rude and snobish answers. It happens to some boards. I've met and spoke to a few people from here on the phone who are totally knowledgeable and friendly. Does it seem like I'm trying to start an argument or kick up dust? I'll bet ya I'm not the first one to notice it. I've never jumped in to defend someone that was being treated rudely because it only adds fuel to the fire. If you feel I've steped out of bounds then ban me. I'm not the least bit worried about a 10.00 donation. I stop by here every now and then to check out a couple bottles and maybe chit chat with someone. I'm not here to start trouble. Tell me there aren't a few immature members here. Take care.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 15, 2009)

Im pretty sure its just as immature to badmouth all the good people on here and the whole forum itself because you got someones opinion  on a piece of glass.. by saying this what are you hoping to achieve? if you really wanted to fix the problem of how you felt ...tell people when they offend you and how..instead of bringing it up in another post .no use crying over spilt milk..im pretty sure the number of amazing replys and smart people giving you Free Valuable Information outweigh anything anyone allegedly ever said


----------



## glass man (Jul 19, 2009)

I AM SURE THERE ARE MANY PEOPLE THAT HAVE ALL SORT OF FLAWS ON THIS FORUM! BUT WHY HURT SOMEBODIES FEELINGS? YOU DON'T THINK MEAN IS WORSE THEN IMMATURE OR WHATEVER? WE ALL WANT TO BE ACCEPTED ON HERE REGARDLESS OF WHERE WE HAVE A HUGE BEAUTIFUL  COLLECTION OR ONE BROMO SELTZER WE JUST DUG UP IN OUR FIRST DIG, FIRST BOTTLE AND IT MEANS AS MUCH AS ANY BOTTLE EVER HAD!!!  THE LOVE AND EXCITEMENT  IS THE SAME! WE ARE ALL HERE CAUSE WE LOVE BOTTLE COLLECTING AND THAT MAKES US ALL EQUAL! WE ALL GOT A RIGHT TO TALK OR SHOW OUR BOTTLE/BOTTLES AND SHOULD CHEER EACH OTHER ON!! LOVE YOUR COLLECTION,HOPE YOU CHANGE YOUR ATTITUDE!  PLEASE OPEN YOUR MIND! WHAT YOU SAID WAS SNOBBISH! WHAT DO YOU MEAN SO MANY "WANNA BES" ON HERE? THAT SOUNDS ALITTLE SNOBBY TO ME! HELL THIS FORUM AIN'T NO COUNTRY CLUB MENTALITY!! WHERE THE MIGHTY"BE" YOU THINK YOU ARE "AIN"T"! PEACE! OR WHATEVER. JAMIE


----------



## herenthere (Jul 23, 2009)

Right on, far out, groovy.....etc.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  herenthere
> 
> I'm not here to start trouble. Tell me there aren't a few immature members here. Take care.


 


 Then why did you dig this thread up?


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 23, 2009)

Back to the bottles for a moment, those are very nice & they all look so fragile. It's amazing that bottles like these can survive all those years, especially those with the paper thin flared lips.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2009)

Its the luck of the landing Jack. Here is how I look at it.When I find a bottle in a odd position and its un touched.and everything around it is broken,I was meant to find that bottle that day.It was in the bottle gods cards.[]


----------



## herenthere (Jul 24, 2009)

To me the most amazing thing is how the heck these bottles didn't break from tipping over. I have some with giant blow-pipe pontils and the slightest nudge could cause one to tip over and crack the thin flared lips you mentioned. Over half of the colognes I've had or sold either titled or wobbled. Check this one out. Quality control was definitely not priority one. After reading books about the old gaffers and their working conditions one gets an idea as to why the pontils were left like that. I have a barrel cologne with a graphite pontil and it sits perfectly level, but those take just a few seconds longer to make.


----------



## herenthere (Jul 24, 2009)

Jack, check this one out. I kid you not.....this bottle is as thin as paper in certain areas and actually wobbles by it's self. It's probably anywhere from the 1500's to the 1700's and maybe earlier. It's referenced in Bossche's "Antique Glass Bottles". It's a miracle to have made it this far. That's one of the most intriguing aspects of antique bottle collecting. Pontils, pontils, pontils.


----------

